# All-mountain/Powder Board Recommendations



## neverLift (Sep 17, 2010)

Took a chunk out of my board on the rock face of a cliff drop in Golden, probably will patch it up for the interim, but it’s into the core so I’m researching a new board for next season. 

Old board is a Salomon Prospect 160cm (Fernando Olivera edition – 2006). Only has about 10-15 days on it as I don’t get out much with university. I have Ride SPL bindings and K2 T1 boots (Men’s size 10.5), boots have one day, bindings have 6 or 7 tops so I do not want to replace either of these (i.e. no Burton boards). I weigh 155lbs and am 5’11”. Am 21 and have been riding over 10 years.

Setup: I will measure it this evening and edit this post. 

I mainly ride powder and chutes, but also enjoy tight trees and glades if there isn’t any fresh stuff. I often hike, so a lighter board wouldn’t be a bad thing. When there is no powder I’ll go on groomed runs where I go for speed and deep carving. Essentially no time spent in the park, but I hit lots of natural drops/kickers/rollers. Been having issues losing my heelside edge on icier runs even with sharp edges, though this could be due to my setup.

Most of the trips I take are to the mountains in SE British Columbia and SW Alberta. Golden, Revelstoke, Lake Louise, Sunshine etc. Sometimes Marmot Basin in Jasper. Conditions range from deep, dry powder, choppy crusty shit, groomed runs and sometimes icy unfortunately.

Considering the following boards:


Nidecker: Megalight
Yes: Pick Your Line
Gnu: Billy Goat
Never Summer: Heritage
Bataleon: Undisputed
Head: Intelligence AK
Ride: Highlife UL 
Jones: Flagship
Lib Tech: Jamie Lynn Phoenix
Salomon: Man Board
Arbor: A-frame

Heard lots of good things about all of them, but looking for personal experiences from those who ride somewhat similar to me. Don’t really care about what design is on it. Will try to demo one or two of these as well, but that may not happen. Have never ridden a rocker board or a hybrid, so I will try to demo one as well. I am open to a rocker board, but am fine with camber as well. This would be my only board so it needs to do everything well and I understand that comes at a price.

Thank-you for any recommendations, though I ask that you please provide some feedback on why you recommend a particular board, not simply posting a name.

Cheers
-Evan


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Add the Rossignol Experience, Gnu Billy Goat (or Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix) to your list.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

totally partial to the A-Frame. Loving it.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/33281-arbor-frame.html


----------



## neverLift (Sep 17, 2010)

eelpout said:


> Add the Rossignol Experience, Gnu Billy Goat (or Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix) to your list.


Any personal experience? Any particular reason why, other than what the manufacturer states/their specifications, that you recommend those boards? I have no problem expanding the list, as I only compiled it from internet reviews/browsing manufacturer sites, but I am hoping for more detailed riding feedback from those on this forum who own these boards.

I don't mean that as offensive or challenging, just asking for more than just an unsupported statement.

As for the A-Frame, nice review, looks like a solid option. That is exactly what I am looking for in terms of opinions/feedback, I appreciate it.

cheers
-Evan


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I like it even more in my second season. What felt stable is now rock solid and with a little set back on deep days it floats me like a surfboard. Put it on groomers with high binding angles and it carves like a razor. Last time I saw a guy riding it with hard boots...like an alpine board.

It's not the most agile in the woods, it feels a bit bigger than its size, but other than that is my perfect board.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Add the YES Pick your line or Big City to your list. I'm a huge fan of these boards and they seem to be a bit underrated.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

I turned an Omni from a few seasons ago into a splitboard. It was an ok deck to begin with but I wasn't very impressed overall.

When I got the Undisputed, I fell in love.

Look at that deck instead of the Omni...Much better for what you want.


----------



## neverLift (Sep 17, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I like it even more in my second season. What felt stable is now rock solid and with a little set back on deep days it floats me like a surfboard. Put it on groomers with high binding angles and it carves like a razor. Last time I saw a guy riding it with hard boots...like an alpine board.
> 
> It's not the most agile in the woods, it feels a bit bigger than its size, but other than that is my perfect board.


Good to know, thanks.



Basti said:


> Add the YES Pick your line or Big City to your list. I'm a huge fan of these boards and they seem to be a bit underrated.


Why? What do you like about them? What could they do better?



yojik said:


> I turned an Omni from a few seasons ago into a splitboard. It was an ok deck to begin with but I wasn't very impressed overall.
> 
> When I got the Undisputed, I fell in love.
> 
> Look at that deck instead of the Omni...Much better for what you want.


Thanks for the input, from reviews on thegoodride etc it does seem like a better fit. Same question as above though, what do you like/not like about the Undisputed?

cheers
-Evan


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

eelpout said:


> Add the Rossignol Experience, Gnu Billy Goat (or Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix) to your list.





Basti said:


> Add the YES Pick your line or Big City to your list. I'm a huge fan of these boards and they seem to be a bit underrated.


I have both the Jamie Lynn and the Big City and would recommend either. I think the BC is a little more versatile but they both have great edge hold on the crap and seem nimble enough in the woods.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Rossignol never gets their due for how they've improved in the past few years and the Experience is one of the best big mountain boards out there. Great for hard charging, yet surfs like crazy in powder. Jeremy Jones basically went and built his own board company around this design (haven't ridden it yet, but the latest Flagship is suppose to be even stiffer).

You can read more about the Gnu Billy Goat on Snowolf's thread.


----------



## neverLift (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for following up. I changed Rossi to Jones Flagship in the list as it is supposed to be stiffer, which should fit my needs a bit better.

cheers
-Evan


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

neverLift said:


> Thanks for following up. I changed Rossi to Jones Flagship in the list as it is supposed to be stiffer, which should fit my needs a bit better.


That'll work.


----------



## BigBill (Feb 25, 2012)

Never Summer F1 or Legacy depending on what you want to do with it. If you want to do some jibbing/park riding, as well as, freeriding/powder, go with the Legacy. If you just want a board for powder/freeriding, and don't do much jibbing, go with the F1. I know neither of these was on your list, but you should check em out. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## neverLift (Sep 17, 2010)

BigBill said:


> Never Summer F1 or Legacy depending on what you want to do with it. If you want to do some jibbing/park riding, as well as, freeriding/powder, go with the Legacy. If you just want a board for powder/freeriding, and don't do much jibbing, go with the F1. I know neither of these was on your list, but you should check em out. Hope you find what you're looking for.


Not interested in park riding really. I don't mind hitting stuff from time to time, but not often enough to factor it into my decision for buying a board. I can make do with whatever. From reviews, the F1 seems like too much of a powder board for me, not enough all around. From Never Summer's offerings the Heritage seems more along what I am looking for based on a few reviews.

Thanks for your feedback,

cheers
-Evan


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ah the joys of finding a new board. I feel ya. For the most part I do much of the same riding you do. Last year I was in the same spot. I ended up with a K2 Turbo Dream. There is so many good boards out now it's hard to pick just one, I know. I rode a Billy Goat a while back an liked that too. I've ridden the Legacy and thats damn good board. I'm looking at buying a T Rice HP for next year just to switch it up but I'll be keeping the K2. The K2 is awesome in powder. I ride northern New Mexico and southern Colorado. We get some decent powder days in. Hopefully I was either able to help or confuse you more. Good luck. Shred on.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

A lot of the boards on your list have come up in several conversations/forums threads I've checked out over the last week, and I've been researching the Capita Black Snowboard of Death. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I would also add the K2 Slayblade to your list, and possibly replace the Heritage with the Raptor or Summit F1.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

highlife/berzerker for sure. kills everything in any condition.


----------



## magtek30 (Feb 29, 2012)

one thc is a great tuned machine magtek


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

Invest in these
CLEAR BASE REPAIR RIBBON- 1'
TOGNAR BASE REPAIR IRON- 120V

It will be cheaper than new board. And it is more likely to happen again if you are doing cliff drop.
make sure you practice first and prepping the area is the key. 
It's better to do it yourself. Most shops have no clue what they are doing


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Smokin snowboards kt-22


----------



## mixa (May 6, 2010)

mb889 said:


> The K2 Turbo Dream is awesome in powder.


+1 Very good all mountain powder board.


----------



## Chainsawklr (Mar 12, 2012)

*What no Burton in the line up?*

Why no Burton in your line up? All mountain POW board IMHO would be the new Barracuda, I just picked one up and after 5-6 times up I am a huge fan! Can do it all, floats like a dream, can carve and edge great in hard packed or ICE. Burton makes sick boards just curious why you don't have one listed.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Probably because there are not very many Burton fans on this forum. 

For me personally, up and down Burton's line they have some stand outs. The thing is I can find a better board at a cheaper price from a different company. Including their pow boards. Not too mention, ICS is the biggest pos I've seen.


----------



## Chainsawklr (Mar 12, 2012)

I guess that is fair enough, I am a huge Burton fan both of their boards and channel system. Its nice to have unlimited setup options. I can see your point and if I had limited funds would have to look closer at my options. Thank you for the reply and the info!


----------



## neverLift (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks again for all the input guys. Got the board back, all patched up, and am heading to Castle Mountain in a few weeks so we'll see how it holds up.

No Burton due to needing their bindings if I'm not mistaken. As stated I do not want to purchase new bindings, I'm more than happy with my current set. Nothing against them though, the Barracuda sounds like a solid board and looks great.

cheers
-Evan


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Chainsawklr said:


> I guess that is fair enough, I am a huge Burton fan both of their boards and channel system. Its nice to have unlimited setup options. I can see your point and if I had limited funds would have to look closer at my options. Thank you for the reply and the info!


I don't think it's about having limited funds. For me it's more about getting the best board for your buck. My funds aren't limited at all and even though I look at new boards all the time, burton just never seems to compare to others. I do have to say that the AK gear is nice though. I think it's turned into one of those brands that you pay just a little extra for the name.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll toss out a vote for the Yes options. I have an Optimistic from the previous year. Very fast edge to edge. Very nimble in the trees on pow days. The rocker in the tip floats like a dream, and makes it pretty damn close to a pow board, yet, it still behaves well on morning groomers. Big fan of this board. Tried the BSOD to compare, and for me, there wasn't a comparison.

Knowing you like to ride trees at Revy, go with the Big City. Has enough all mountain qualities to give it that agility in the trees, but still does really well in the powder. Pick your line is closer to that F1 you ruled out.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I ride the Man's Board but I have ridden mostly shit all year so I have no idea how well it handles the fantasy land like conditions you describe. I can tell you it handles shit quite well. Hard charging, fast, damp and responsive in a wide variety of the mostly gross conditions I have ridden this year. From bomb-proof ice, to fun spring like and everything in between.. outside of real snow/pow. A bit tough to handle in tight trees for me. 

I was in Stowe for a little snow but before the 5ft/9day dump they had.... not nearly enough snow for me to tell you how well it handles a real pow but it was great in the packed pow conditions I had. Plenty stiff for my riding and decent pop.

I will be in Co Thursday likely leaving before any real chance of snow, Stowe again at month's end and Utah or Cali in early April.. places where I am sure I will be snow kryptonite once again. If not, I will report back on how it handles pow.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I'll toss out a vote for the Yes options. I have an Optimistic from the previous year. Very fast edge to edge. Very nimble in the trees on pow days. The rocker in the tip floats like a dream, and makes it pretty damn close to a pow board, yet, it still behaves well on morning groomers. Big fan of this board. Tried the BSOD to compare, and for me, there wasn't a comparison.
> 
> Knowing you like to ride trees at Revy, go with the Big City. Has enough all mountain qualities to give it that agility in the trees, but still does really well in the powder. Pick your line is closer to that F1 you ruled out.


What was your final verdict on the BSOD?


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

salomon sick stick, g2 gyrator, jones flagship, and lib tech la nina.. all great pow boards to consider...


----------

